# Couple Agility Measuring Questions



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes a dog can always jump a higher height in AKC regular classes. Not just 26". I do not believe this is true of the preferred classes though. I do not believe a 20" regular class dog can run 20" preferred, they must run 16" preferred.
I am not sure if a 24" dog needs to be measured or not. It has been a while since I ran agility but I believe you are right. 

Sorry I can not be of more help.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Hank, I understand the preferred rules, just not regular as I have not been in that ring yet. Belle measures 27", so she would have to jump 24", I chose to run her preferred I just think 24" is a BIG jump for a dog, especially one as big as Belle. While she is a tall skinny dog she still weighs 85# and that is a lot of dog landing off those jumps. So I jump her 20". We hope our next two agility dogs jump 20" regular, that way as they age they can run preferred at 16". Just seems like a good height. 

With all the rule changes recently I was not sure there was not something about this. That can't jump anything but 26" sounded 'odd' to me. 

I do know 24 & 26 dogs get more time now, like the preferred dogs...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

In regular classes, I do believe it's OK to jump higher than you measure. 

As to the 24" measuring question, yes you do have to be measured once. If you think there's no chance of a lower measurement later, there is a box you can check on the bottom of the form requesting your permanent card without a second measurement. Otherwise you have to be measured twice to get a permanent card. I just got the low down on this over the weekend when one of my classmates needed to be measured. Her lab measured 23", so she knows there was no chance that she'd ever measure 22". She checked the box and should get her card shortly.

If you're at a trial without a VMO (can't hardly imagine a trial like this!), I think you would be OK for that trial, but you'd still have to be measured in the future for the permanent card.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Belle was only measured once.... I didn't check any box, the VMO did. I mean she dropped her shoulder as the wicket came down, and she measured 25.25. She is not going to be smaller the next time. LOL 

Thanks.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a dog that jumps 26" USDAA and probably should be jumping 20" AKC. As of right now, a dog can jump in a higher regular jump class, however I think I remember there being some proposed rule change that would eliminate this? (Not sure how far it got, but I know I was concerned because I hadn't decided if I was going to keep my dog jumping 20" when he needs to jump 6" higher in a different venue.) 

As far as not needing to be measured unless a VMO is there, I know that's they way it used to be for the 24" class, but that was years ago, so I don't know if that has changed.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think technically, the dog does not need to be measured if you want to jump 24", but frequently the people running the trial may not aware of that and it would be so much easier to get measured and get a jump height card. 

I tried to do the no card thing, but I was always getting put in the pile where I had to get my tag from the people running the trial and they would always tell me to get Selli measured.

She was just a little of 22", so I got her to lose some weight, taught her to relax on the measurement table, and we got to 22" the next two times.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> I think technically, the dog does not need to be measured if you want to jump 24", but frequently the people running the trial may not aware of that and it would be so much easier to get measured and get a jump height card.


The person who told the group of us that 24" dogs need to be measured at least once is a judge and VMO, so I'm pretty sure she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I "think" I read on the premium, if there is a VMO you must get measured, as you need a measurement card. However if there is not a VMO at the trial you are attending, you do not have to be measured if you are jumping 24". Does that sound right?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't really get why the dog has to be measured if jumping 24"


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I don't really get why the dog has to be measured if jumping 24"


Just one more thing about the AKC that we minions are not meant to understand!


----------

